

Steve Jobs riding a 1966 BMW Motorcycle - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/steve-jobs-riding-a-1966-bmw-motorcycle/

======
Gibbon
"Jobs is quoted as wishing that the Apple computer becomes the “Volkswagen of
the Industry."

I live next door to an independent Apple dealer and I'd say about 90% drive
Volvos.

~~~
gamache
At the time, Apple was pushing the Apple II, which was a lot more like a VW
than today's Macintosh is (or yesterday's Mac was, for that matter).

The vintage BMW R-series, as Jobs is riding, is actually pretty similar to the
Apple II: very hackable, designed for the hobbyist, reasonably priced and
quite extensible. I wonder if he did his own work, or had Woz do it. :)

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I rebuilt an '88 R100RS as a project bike. It was great fun and a fantastic
learning experience. Those things are amazingly hackable. Everything you could
want to fiddle with is right there in the open.

------
mortenjorck
I think we have here the seed for a geek version of The Impossible Cool.
(<http://theimpossiblecool.tumblr.com/>)

Finding photo #2 could be a little taxing, though.

~~~
cglee
Is that tumblelog started by a cigarette company?

------
sankyo
way to "gear up" steve. no helmet, no gloves, no jacket. But I guess he didn't
have to worry about so many people talking on mobile phones and texting while
driving.

